# Baby class not priming & no-drip system not working



## bea571e (May 18, 2011)

Hi guys, I've just bought a 2009 baby class from a reputable auction site









After a good clean and descale & flush through I started using it.

Upon reading the manual it says about a self priming system, I'd have thought this means a pulse from the pump to get water upto the head???

Secondly, the first few times I used the machine, the no-drip system which momentarily sucks air up through the basket when you stop the dispence worked, now the sucking has stopped!

All help much appriciated, also spoken to "Phillips" who say I'm to call NESN if the machine is still under warranty, but got to check dates and batch numbers, probaably will be 1 month out though... lol


----------



## bea571e (May 18, 2011)

Right, it's out of warranty! Can anyone help???


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is any water coming through the grouphead at all?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

You might want to try backflushing to reinvigorate the "no-drip system".


----------

